# Favorite candy?



## qwertyydude (Oct 30, 2008)

So what's everyone here's favorite candy? The kind you'd raid your kids, cousins, nephews trick or treat haul for and leave them one particular brand short. Mine are Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 30, 2008)

Currently I seem to be into Skittles. Munching on one right now. As a kid I really liked Necco Wafers and Baby Ruth's.

Geoff


----------



## Rayne (Oct 30, 2008)

Another vote for Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow that's a tough one, to narrow it down to one. I may feel like an Almond Joy today and maybe a Payday tomorrow and who knows the next, the next, the next...but I think Milky Way would be the one I'd need to take to a deserted island! :thinking:


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 30, 2008)

Violet Crumble, Good and Plenty:twothumbs

Mayo


----------



## Gunnerboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups...noms!


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 31, 2008)

In Canada they are called Rockets, but are called Smarties in the US.

Smarties in Canada are similar to M&Ms.


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 31, 2008)

Atomic Fireballs, they area hot jawbreaker. Next would be Good and Plenties with a Coke chaser, yum just like Uzo with a Coke chaser...


----------



## shakeylegs (Oct 31, 2008)

Smartees would disappear first, 
but I'd have a tough time resisting Abba Zabba, Big Hunk, Butter Mints, Necco Wafers, Salt Water Taffee, Junior Mints, Gumdrops, Peanut Brittle, Pink Popcorn, Butterfinger, Tom's peanut butter bars - actually, now that I think about it, it would probably be best if I ate most of the candy to protect my daughter from the dangers of sugar. I'd leave her a few Kit Kat and Red Vines just for fun.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 31, 2008)

M&Ms - dark chocolate ones with peanunts. Whoever invented M&Ms is evil.


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 31, 2008)

+1 on the Reese's peanut butter cups.

My wife buys them to give out. I get whats left over.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 31, 2008)

There's one that can still get me... a Snickers bar. Nothing like the classics.

A fine (usually European) milk chocolate with hazelnuts is my favorite sweet treat though.


----------



## Coop (Oct 31, 2008)

For me it's 'dropstaafjes' a dutch kind of licorice with a hint of aniseed and a bright colored sugar coating....


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 31, 2008)

My honorable mentions...

Reese's PBCs, Am I the only one who eats the chocolate around the perimeter first?
Haribo gummy cola bottles, I can eat a whole bag at one sitting.
Sour Punch candy straws, sour apple is my fave.
A&W root beer barrels, the only hard candy I like.

My 2 all time faves...
Panda black licorice, Anice-seed, natural licorice, molasses
http://www.panda.fi/engl/lakritsit.php

Ginger-people candy chews
http://www.gingerpeople.com/

Mmmmmm!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 31, 2008)

My favorite halloween candy was that little molasses toffee thing with the peanut butter filling in the middle, the ones that came wrapped in orange or black wrappers. What a rush it was to chew one and suddenly hit a huge gob of peanut butter filling! I still like those but I can only stand one or two at a time nowadays.

Definitely Reese's peanut butter cups were also at the top of the list, although I rarely received them for halloween.

My other favorites back then - 

Necco wafers
Three Musketeers
Nestle's chocolate bars. They had more _snap_ than Hershey's.
Strawberry Pez
Turkish Taffy

What fun memories!


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 31, 2008)

*REESE'S!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2008)

it seems the Reese's peanutbutter cups are pretty popular... I was thinking about what a shame it is that a lot of the american stuff isn't available here (and vice versa)... So today I walk in the local supermarket, go over to the imported foods section to get my weekly dose of Mountain Dew and notice 2 things. 1: The Pretzel Pete's Sour Cream & Habanero flavored pretzel nuggets are sold out  and 2: they have a few packs of Reese's peanutbutter cups. So I bought a pack, and I'm about to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 1, 2008)

Coop said:


> it seems the Reese's peanutbutter cups are pretty popular... I was thinking about what a shame it is that a lot of the american stuff isn't available here (and vice versa)... So today I walk in the local supermarket, go over to the imported foods section to get my weekly dose of Mountain Dew and notice 2 things. 1: The Pretzel Pete's Sour Cream & Habanero flavored pretzel nuggets are sold out  and 2: they have a few packs of Reese's peanutbutter cups. So I bought a pack, and I'm about to see what all the fuss is about



Coop, you're in for a treat. A suggestion - put them in the fridge for awhile before eating them. Thats seems to make them even more enjoyable.


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes refrigeration is almost necessary. If it goes over 90 degrees or so they just go all melty on you.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Coop said:


> 2: they have a few packs of Reese's peanutbutter cups. So I bought a pack, and I'm about to see what all the fuss is about


 

Hehe...I hope you like them! According to my mom, PBC's have been my candy of choice since I was 4yo. I would only take those from family members. 

I break them in half, then eat from the middle, saving the chocolate edges.


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Coop, you're in for a treat. A suggestion - put them in the fridge for awhile before eating them. Thats seems to make them even more enjoyable.



Just in time... I only have one left...


----------



## m16a (Nov 1, 2008)

Coop said:


> Just in time... I only have one left...



Something tells me you liked them :laughing:


I love Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, but in my humble opinion, they are a far cry to the KING

KIT KATS.... yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike and Ikes \m/


----------



## AMRaider (Nov 1, 2008)

Mint + Dark chocolate. Smarties are good too .


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2008)

m16a said:


> Something tells me you liked them :laughing:



Well, it was only a pack of 3... After the first one I thought 'this one must have been bad, it doesn't even come close to what I expected after all those raving posts on cpf', so I tried another one, but still, just the taste of chocolate, peanutbutter and a hint of disappointment. 

They are nice, but I guess the product couldn't live up to the high hopes.... Hopefully they really are better when refrigerated.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 1, 2008)

chocolate with hazelnuts specialy the ones from ritter


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 1, 2008)

[email protected]'s dark in peanut!


----------



## flashfan (Nov 1, 2008)

I was at a store last night for other things, but I _had_ to visit the candy aisle because of this thread.

Coop, Reese's _is_ just peanut butter and chocolate...yum! I have to admit though, that I'm surprised at just how many people favor those Reese's PBC candies.

Just about anything sweet is a "favorite," but what I'm thinking about right now, is Toffifay. Chocolate hazelnut cream in a caramel "bowl," with a whole hazelnut nestled in the center, and a dollop of chocolate on top.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 1, 2008)

flashfan said:


> I was at a store last night for other things, but I _had_ to visit the candy aisle because of this thread.
> 
> Coop, Reese's _is_ just peanut butter and chocolate...yum! I have to admit though, that I'm surprised at just how many people favor those Reese's PBC candies.
> 
> Just about anything sweet is a "favorite," but what I'm thinking about right now, is Toffifay. Chocolate hazelnut cream in a caramel "bowl," with a whole hazelnut nestled in the center, and a dollop of chocolate on top.



They still make Toffyfay? I remember the TV commercial jingle from the late 70s.

Also I forgot to mention salt water taffy from Marinis' the Beach Boardwalk in Santa Cruz. Nothing like a big corn dog, garlic Fries and some taffy for dessert on the beach. They have a big taffy stretching machine on display running non-stop, and an old machine that wraps the taffy in wax paper.

http://www.mariniscandies.com/


----------



## WadeF (Nov 2, 2008)

Uhg. I made it through Halloween without eating much candy. That is, until about an hour ago. I bought a bag of mini candy bars in case we had some late trick or treaters (we weren't home most of the evening as we were out with our own kids). So tonight I decided I'd have a few pieces of candy, and that turned into a couple dozen or so. Now I don't feel so well. I had a combination of mini - Twix, Milky Way, Milkyway Midnight, Snickers, 3 Musketeers, and I think that's it, but I had like 3 or 4 of each. These were the mini-mini ones, kinda of like Hersey miniture size, but still.


----------



## verbie (Nov 2, 2008)

flashfan said:


> Coop, Reese's _is_ just peanut butter and chocolate...yum! I have to admit though, that I'm surprised at just how many people favor those Reese's PBC candies.
> 
> Just about anything sweet is a "favorite," but what I'm thinking about right now, is Toffifay. Chocolate hazelnut cream in a caramel "bowl," with a whole hazelnut nestled in the center, and a dollop of chocolate on top.


Same here. I used to eat alot of Reese's PBC too, but these days, I'd reach for Twix or peanut M&M's more.

I like Toffifay! Hmmm...where was the last time I see them? Anways, I would finish the box, well, most of it, in one sitting.


----------



## Mr. Saturn (Nov 2, 2008)

Icecream... Unless that's not considered candy 
Then it would be dark chocolate or homemade cookies


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 2, 2008)

Butterfingers bars for me. Gosh...you guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Coop (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, refrigerated the Reese's cups were a little better. But still, they didn't meet my expectations. I thought the first pack I got might have been defective, so I got another pack. Refrigerated immediately and tried again, even let my wife try them, but still the same... They're ok and I will buy them again sometime if I feel like it, but it was kind of a disappointment. 
So any other USA candy I might want to keep my eyes open for?


----------



## verbie (Nov 4, 2008)

Ohhhh....if you like really chocolate and caramel, you could try Riesen.


----------



## m16a (Nov 4, 2008)

Three musketeers and Kit Kat bars if you can find them! They are also pretty good candies from the US of A:thumbsup:


----------



## Coop (Nov 4, 2008)

m16a said:


> Three musketeers and Kit Kat bars if you can find them! They are also pretty good candies from the US of A:thumbsup:



Kit Kat isn't from the US originally I think. IIRC it originates from the UK, Browntree or Rowntree company or something like that first made them. But Kit Kat is very common here.


----------



## aussiebob (Nov 5, 2008)

Licorice, the soft kind.http://www.dlea.com.au/?Products/Product_Range/Liquorice

Ive tried tham all and none comes close to the Darrel Lea.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's strange but the best candy and worst candy on earth are made by the same company; Reese's. 
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are the best candy ever! and Reese's Pieces are the absolute worst candy ever!
Curiously they are supposed to taste roughly the same but they taste nothing alike. Horrible little candies. Horrible.


----------



## Empath (Nov 5, 2008)

Reese's Pieces was good enough for ET


----------



## NA8 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hershey's Nuggets Special Dark (chocolate) with Almonds. Perfect size to toss in my coffee instead of sugar.


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 5, 2008)

*TOBLERONE !!!*

Used to buy the 1lb giant bar whenever I could find them for the house and the tiny mini bars for my computer bag. And there was quite a selection of chocolates I enjoyed when I was in Australia, just can't remember the names though.


----------



## Illum (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone here eat "Reagan beans"?


----------



## TJx (Nov 5, 2008)

PBC's


----------



## flashfan (Nov 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> anyone here eat "Reagan beans"?




Umm...Jelly Belly jelly beans? Love 'em! Especially tutti fruiti and very cherry.

Reese's Pieces...not horrible at all for me, but I do have to be "in the mood" for them, and it's been awhile. Chocolate and peanut butter with a nice little crunch.


----------



## e2x2e (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't like Reese's. They have a salty, dry flavor that I just don't like. I do like Snicker's, and almost anything red-hot. Also some good licorice.


----------



## Illum (Nov 5, 2008)

flashfan said:


> Umm...Jelly Belly jelly beans? Love 'em! Especially tutti fruiti and very cherry.
> 
> Reese's Pieces...not horrible at all for me, but I do have to be "in the mood" for them, and it's been awhile. Chocolate and peanut butter with a nice little crunch.




believe it or not thats what they call jelly beans in Taiwan...
"Reagan beans" / "Reagan candy"


----------



## shakeylegs (Nov 5, 2008)

Due to sugar overload, I forgot to mention Circus Peanuts and Butter Mints in my previous post. Stale Circus Peanuts are especially prized.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2008)

shakeylegs said:


> Due to sugar overload, I forgot to mention Circus Peanuts and Butter Mints in my previous post. Stale Circus Peanuts are especially prized.



I used to lovce those Circus Peanuts, especially when they were a little stale. The additional hardness added to the "mouth feel" in a satisfying way.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a weakness for Mr. Goodbar. He has just the right balance of peanuts and chocolate. He's so dreamy.

- Chris


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 6, 2008)

Chololate coated coffee beans! 

Even better are Charleston Chews.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 6, 2008)

Black jack's 

and more of my favourites here yummy!


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 6, 2008)

oh and phazerburn the creator of M&M would be.... M&M is the combination or the first initials of the last names for the creators of the candy - Forrest Mars Sr. and R. Bruce Murrie.


----------



## russtang (Nov 6, 2008)

Peppermint.

#1 is Bob's mini candy canes. 
#2 is Brocks disks.

When I can find them, I love ZOTS.


----------



## seery (Nov 6, 2008)

My top 3 . . . 

Heath bar
RPBC's
Almond Joy


----------



## andrewx490 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in college doing homework, and I just ate 20 candies. I feel really fat...

100 Grand is my favorite


----------



## Robocop (Nov 7, 2008)

I cant find these anymore around here however I used to love these things called "Cow Tails" I think they were caramel with some type of marshmellow middle section and packaged in a pencil shape wrapper...good stuff.

I like the older candybars like Whatchamacalit and PayDay and not to forget the Score Bar.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 7, 2008)

Coop said:


> Well, refrigerated the Reese's cups were a little better. But still, they didn't meet my expectations. I thought the first pack I got might have been defective, so I got another pack. Refrigerated immediately and tried again, even let my wife try them, but still the same... They're ok and I will buy them again sometime if I feel like it, but it was kind of a disappointment.
> So any other USA candy I might want to keep my eyes open for?


 

PBC are ok, but not as great as people say. Perhaps not to me? The GF loves them! I will eat them, but they don't make me go so crazy for them. I also know a lot of Americans love peanut butter(I do) and other countries do not. So perhaps that might have to do something with it?

Twix and Snickers are awesome!




Robocop said:


> I cant find these anymore around here however I used to love these things called "Cow Tails" I think they were caramel with some type of marshmellow middle section and packaged in a pencil shape wrapper...good stuff.
> 
> I like the older candybars like Whatchamacalit and PayDay and not to forget the Score Bar.


 
The GF loves them too, we found them in CVS in small bags. The tails are like 3 inches each.


----------



## TKC (Nov 8, 2008)

*O'Henry & Chunky are my favorite candy bar of all time!*


----------



## bigslick (Nov 10, 2008)

I like all candies 
Reeses, Twix, Almond Joy, Kitkat...anything!


----------



## shakeylegs (Nov 11, 2008)

Robocop said:


> I cant find these anymore around here however I used to love these things called "Cow Tails" I think they were caramel with some type of marshmellow middle section and packaged in a pencil shape wrapper...good stuff.



I believe I saw two or three flavors at Powell's the other day. They have a contact link on the web and I'm guessing they'll send.
http://powellssweetshoppe.com/


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 11, 2008)

Twix, Milky Way, Milkyway Midnight, Snickers, 3 Musketeers, just about anything with CHOCOLATE in it!

But I can hardly stand licorice -- that anise flavor just makes me think of fish bait and that's the end of that!

It's funny, but people around the world have different tastes -- if I have this right, Europeans like anise a lot, Asians don't go for anything that's STRONG sweet -- so lots of times you can't find the same products you're used to when you're out of your home area/region/country/etc.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 12, 2008)

Very good ones mentioned so far, especially Kitkat ( 1935, Yorkshire, Rowntree UK), Jelly Belly Beans (1976, Alhambra, California, USA) and Toblerone (1908, Bern, Switzerland, Europe).

But my personal faves are:

Jelly Babies (1919, Sheffield, Yorkshire, UK - originally called 'Peace Babies'??) Which are divine. The best kind are the traditional Bassets ones. But there is a version available by weight in sweet shops, that has no artificial colouring or flavouring and is very delicious indeed.

Quality Street (1936, Halifax, UK) which just remind me of childhood Christmasses and coloured sweet wrappers under the Christmas tree, happy families and being given my latest torch!! (Usually a single AA cheap plastic import with bezel mounted Santa Claus or Snowman face, but normally my favourite prezzie!!!)

Walnut Whip (1910 Edinburgh, Scotland) Which was always a treat for a special occaision and not a sweet for everyday. At least until I found out where my Mum kept her secret stash!!

I've realised that all my fave's come from childhood and none from my adult years. I suppose that is significant, seeing as my torch desires also stem from those formative years.

Long live the candies, old, new or to come.



Be lucky....


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Favorite halloween candy old school/or new?*










Wht not bring it back?

Same question, what is your favorite candy to chew on for halloween or what _was_ your favorite candy as a kid? 


For me, I always liked twix and resee's peanut butter cups - the big ones 
though. Always liked the big bars of hersey's, and I always remember the houses that gave out the "big bars".

I always liked those multi-color candy dots that were evenly spaced out on a roll of paper, not sure what they're called, but I haven't seen them in years. 

I used to like that nasty flavored colored sugar water sealed in wax sticks, tried one about 5 years ago - no wonder I was bouncing off the walls all day.

I remember a candy bar called p.b. max that was great, but they stopped making it about 15 or 20 years ago.

Anyone else?


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 6, 2009)

Anise Balls!


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 6, 2009)

Dark chocolate. Currently in my desk drawer:
Ghirardelli mint filled dark chocolate squares
Dove dark choc
Plumsweets by Sunsweet (dark chocolate coated plum bites)

My dear old mother (age 90) likes to say that dark chocolate is good for you, because of all the antioxidants. I just keep telling myself it's health food...


----------



## Illum (Oct 6, 2009)

I normally don't favor Ronald Reagan...but when it comes to candy, then...:nana:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone remember this ??http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePucRtuOorc


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 6, 2009)

I can identify any Jelly Belly flavor on sight, I have the entire "menu" memorized..

And my favorite bar is 5th Avenue; it's basically what a Butterfinger would taste like if you ate it right off the assembly line.


----------



## chaoss (Oct 6, 2009)

Rayne said:


> Another vote for Reese's peanut butter cups.


 

This for sure :twothumbs.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 6, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> Anyone remember this ??http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePucRtuOorc



Blast from the past. I do remember the Bonomo song. Thanks for the memories.

Geoff


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 6, 2009)

jelly belly
any good chocolate
those puffy peppermints
maple sugar candy


button candy is those dots on paper, btw.


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 6, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> button candy is those dots on paper, btw.



That's right!



I remember another old school candy that my dad always liked.....






Remember these? 

I hated them the first time I had them, thought they tasted like perfumy soap, then I did a 180 on them. I think they put nicotine in these or something, they get addicting. It reminds me of that simpson's tamacco episode.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cadbury creme eggs... usually available around easter. Some years I buy a 48 ct. case and store them in the fridge:tinfoil: There are two PBC's in the freezer right now for after dinner, and Twix are great too. Skittles are my choice for a non-chocholate candy option.


----------



## carrot (Oct 7, 2009)

When I was a kid it was definitely all about Airheads.

Now my favorite is Hershey's Take 5. Chocolate, caramel, peanuts, peanut butter and pretzels make it have a wonderful unique texture and tastes incredible. If you haven't tried it you'd better go try it... you don't know what you're missing out on.

Cadbury Creme Eggs are definitely a runner's up for me... if they were available all year round they might even be #1.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 7, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> jelly belly
> any good chocolate
> those puffy peppermints
> maple sugar candy
> ...



I _loved_ maple sugar candy as a child! I still enjoy a little bit of it now and then.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 7, 2009)

carrot said:


> When I was a kid it was definitely all about Airheads.



YES! When I was a in college I used to go to BJs (like Costco) and buy the boxes of 50 - i'd have a stomach ache for 2 days straight - good times! 



carrot said:


> Cadbury Creme Eggs are definitely a runner's up for me... if they were available all year round they might even be #1.



I totally agree - I love the caramel filled ones and stock up when they are around.

Sour Patch Kids, Nerd and Hot Tamales are pretty high up on my list as well...


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 8, 2009)

Atomic Fireballs. Of course now that I have type II diabetes, no candy for me


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 8, 2009)

Still nothing wrong with a Mary Jane or an original Swedish Fish!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 8, 2009)

I had some Good 'N Plenty the other week for the first time in decades. I was half tempted to use the empty box as a whistle like they did in the old "Choo-Choo Charlie" commercials.
:laughing:


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2009)

I love sour stuff! Atomic Warheads!

Oh I wish I could eat candy like I did when I was a kid. If I did that now I would be as big as a house.


----------



## andrew123 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mars bars.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 8, 2009)

For candy (i.e. non-chocolate) I'd say licorice all-sorts, especially the circular pink coconut ones.

For chocolate I love the Lindt Mousse bars (http://www.lindt.com/int/swf/eng/products/treats/petits-desserts-tablets/mousse-au-chocolat/). The milk and dark chocolate and hazelnut praline are all excellent.

Greg


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 9, 2009)

Fast break bars... Can't seem to find them locally, though. I asked a friend and he said they were discontinued because they could give you cancer (I don't care, I already have an increased risk, because of my family)

I really wish I no longer had braces, because I used to be all over Payday bars! MMMMMMM!!!!! Caramely, sweet, salty, nutty goodness...


----------

